
Podchaser (IMDB-like site for podcasts) enters public beta - advisablyred
https://medium.com/@Podchaser/floodgates-swung-forth-podchasers-open-beta-begins-today-c41f70726bf4
======
dannymullan
I'll review your project/ app/ startup live on periscope. I know stuffs about
things so... post what you're working on and I'll try it out/ test it live :D.

Periscope username: dannymullan Streaming info: 2:30pm-4:30pm CST. Twitter:
DanE_Beats

